# Verizon blames Samsung for locked bootloader? Are they serious?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/09/verizon-blames-samsung-for-locked-bootloader-in-galaxy-s-iii

how can they possibly say its samsungs fault when every other US carrier comes unlocked??? Did samsung say... hmmmmmm lets ship them all out unlocked and well screw with verizon and lock them all up!! Screw you Verizon!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Well after they said that they admitted to it being their idea...
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/09/verizon-locks-bootloaders-because-unapproved-software-on-devices-will-ruin-the-earth/


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

what ever happened to the freedom of doing what you want with your phone? acknowledging that you are unlocking at your own risk and verizon isnt held liable???


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> what ever happened to the freedom of doing what you want with your phone? acknowledging that you are unlocking at your own risk and verizon isnt held liable???


I don't think there's any laws about Unlocked Bootloaders, well besides the spectrum stuff, which they seemed to found a loophole in.
However we ARE legally allowed to Root, and they can't deny Warranty due to Root.
I'm sure they can deny warranty based off of ROMs and Custom Recoveries though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Always typical for one company to point the finger at the other company. Feel free to conference call support for both companies after getting each to separately blame each other and then plug them both in on a 3-way conference and record the results


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

hahaha.. My T999 SGS3 is rooted Oc'ed and now waiting for a cm9/10 rom with themchooser to come out since the JB source was released today


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

i wonder if there will be a jtag bootloader solution.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

I figured the obvious reason was FREE OMG WIFI OMG TETHER OMG THATS THE ONLY REASON WE SEEK UNLOCKZ

seriously verizon, this community could give a rats booty if we can tether. Its a nice commodity but its not while we root.


----------

